# Forderung von Inkassounternehmen



## Goslar (2 März 2011)

Hallöchen 
ich hab folgendes Problem!
Gestern bekam ich von einem Inkassounternehmen mit Namen atriga Post. Ich soll mich bei "ueber18.de" angemeldet haben und nun insgesamt 76,17 € zahlen.

Auszug des Schreibens:

unsere Mandantin, die RESISTO IT GmbH macht eine bisher von Ihnen nicht ausgeglichene Forderung gegen Sie geltend. Sie haben über das Angebot unserer Mandantin "ueber18.de" online im Internet einen Lizensvertrag zur Nutzung dieses Jugendschutz/Altersverifikationssystems (AVS) zwecks Zugang zu Erotikwebseiten abgeschlossen.Dabei haben Sie sich sowohl mit den allgemeinen Geschäftsbedingungen unserer Mandantin als auch mit einer SCHUFA-Abfrage einverstanden erklärt.

Im Anmeldeformular haben Sie neben Ihren persönlichen Daten wie Name und Anschrift auch ihre Bankverbindung eingegeben und unsere Mandanitin damit beauftragt, die Verifikationsgebühren von dem von Ihnen angegebenen Konto einzuziehen. Die durch den Abrechnungsdienstleister saferpayment.com versuchte Abbuchung war jedoch aus Gründen nicht möglich, die Sie zu vertreten haben.
Durch die Rücklastschrift sind zusätzliche Kosten entstanden, die Sie unserer Mandantin ersetzen müssen.
Dadurch, dass wir als Inkassounternehmen von Ihrem Gläubiger beauftragt wurden, Ihre Zahlungumgehend herbeizuführen, können Sie den Vorgang jetzt noch durch sofortige vollständige Zahlung, kostengünstig erledigen, bevor die weiteren Maßnahmen-die zusätzliche Kosten für Sie verursachen-eingeleitet werden.

Deshalb zahlen Sie bitte-unter Angabe des Aktenzeichens ******* den am Ende dieses Schreibens aufgegliederten Gesamtbetrag in Höhe von EUR 76,17 bis spätestens 06.03.2011 (eingehend)

Weiteres Blabla spar ich uns jetzt 

Die erstmalige Abbuchung von meinem Konto soll am 15.12.2008 erfolgt sein (bzw konnte ja angeblich nicht abgebucht werden) Wie kommen die darauf jetzt, 2 Jahre später irgendwelche wilden Forderung an mich zu haben!!!

Forderungsaufschlüsselung :

33,04 Forderung "ueber18.de"
37,50 Inkassokosten
5,63 Auslagenpauschale

Ich habe ehrlich gesagt keine Ahnung, wie die guten Leute darauf kommen das ich mich auf so einer Seite angemeldet habe, geschweige denn meine Zustimmung zur Abbuchung von meinem Konto gegeben habe und einer SCHUFA Abfrage würde ich auch niemals zustimmen!

Ich habe zwar schon gegoogelt aber so richtig schlau bin ich daraus auch nicht geworden, hoffe aber auf eure Hilfe! 

Muß das Inkassounternehmen nicht nachweisen, das ich mich angemeldet habe? 
Wie soll ich reagieren bzw soll ich überhaupt reagieren?
Ich meine, jeder kann sich doch mit meinem Namen irgendwo registrieren und meine Bankverbindung angeben!

Für eure Antworten bedanke ich mich schonmal im vorraus 

LG Svenja


----------



## Reducal (2 März 2011)

*AW: Forderung von Inkassounternehmen*



Goslar schrieb:


> Muß das Inkassounternehmen nicht nachweisen, das ich mich angemeldet habe?
> Wie soll ich reagieren bzw soll ich überhaupt reagieren?
> Ich meine, jeder kann sich doch mit meinem Namen irgendwo registrieren und meine Bankverbindung angeben!


So ist es! Ü18 ist vor Erotikseiten geschaltet und das muss ein Nutzer erst durchlaufen, um den Inhalt zu bekommen. Wenn dort nun einer falsche Daten einträgt, dann ist es die Sache des Forderungsstellers, den Nachweis zu führen, mit wem er tatsächlich einen Vertrag hat. Der "erste Anschein", weil man je die Daten habe, ist dabei unzureichend!
Wenn ich mich aber recht entsinne, braucht es zur Anmeldung auch eine Ausweisnummer, oder? Die muss dann auch noch stimmig sein. Also hat womöglich der jemand auch noch deine Ausweisdaten zur Verfügung gehabt.

Ein einmaliger Widerspruch ggü. der Forderung bei der Atriga ist das einzige, was du nun erledigen kannst. Ignorieren ist nicht immer die beste Lösung, immerhin handelt es sich hierbei nicht um eine Abofalle.


----------



## nich-mit-mir (3 März 2011)

*AW: Forderung von Inkassounternehmen*



Reducal schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich aber recht entsinne, braucht es zur Anmeldung auch eine Ausweisnummer, oder?



Das war einmal. heute läuft das etwas anders, wie es in den AGB steht;



> *[FONT=&quot]Variante 1[/FONT]*
> [FONT=&quot]RESISTO kann die Angaben des Users bei Anmeldung durch ein System eines Kooperationspartners verifizieren und bucht in diesem Fall *18,00 €* Benutzungsgebühr (Verifikationsgebühr) *pro Halbjahr* ab.
> 
> [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot]Variante 2[/FONT]*
> ...


----------



## Ghost 2007 (4 März 2011)

*AW: Forderung von Inkassounternehmen*



> [...]das per Email (Anmeldebestätigung) zugesandte Formular ausgefüllt mit einer Kopie der Vorder- und Rückseite seines Ausweises und einer Kopie seiner EC-/Bankkarte an RESISTO zu übermitteln.



Mit diesen Daten kann man verdammt viel Schindluder treiben. :wall:


----------



## Talonn (11 Mai 2011)

*AW: Forderung von Inkassounternehmen*

Ich habe eine Abbuchung der Resisto It GmbH in Höhe von 34,95 auf meinem Konto-Auszug vorgefunden, versehen mit einer Buchungsnummer, Bemerkung Konto-Verifikation und einer Telefonnummer. Ich kenne diese Firma nicht, hatte bis jetzt nichts mit denen zu tun. Wie kann es sein, dass die an meine Daten kommen. Ich wüsste gerne, wer oder was dahinter steckt.


----------



## Hippo (11 Mai 2011)

*AW: Forderung von Inkassounternehmen*

Es gibt viele Möglichkeiten an Deine Daten zu kommen.
Angefangen von Abofallen mit "Testzugang" für 1,99 € bis hin zu Datenlecks wie kürzlich bei Sony.
Möglicherweise fällt Dir auch eine kleine Sünde ein wenn Du den Thread von Anfang an liest ...

Zu Resisto findest Du etliches 
hier >>> Google

Nach der Durchsicht dieser "Krankenakten" würde ich denen alles geben, aber bestimmt nicht mein Geld ...


----------



## Reducal (12 Mai 2011)

*AW: Forderung von Inkassounternehmen*



Talonn schrieb:


> Ich wüsste gerne, wer oder was dahinter steckt.


Dann frage halt die Firma unter Benennung der Zeichen aus dem Buchungstext. Allerdings würde ich das möglichst anonym halten, denn wenn die falsche/andere Daten für die Rechnung haben, dann sind die bei einer Anfrage recht schnell berichtigt. Diese Resistodingsta von dem selbsternannten Internetguru der Bildzeitung ist ja hinreichend bekannt, der junge Geschäftsführer war hier früher selbst Poster. 

_
[....nein, das ist keine Schmähkritik, jedenfalls keine von der ich wüsste!]_


----------



## BenTigger (12 Mai 2011)

*AW: Forderung von Inkassounternehmen*

Wenn mir jemand von meinem Konto was abbucht, mit denen ich nichts zu tun hatte, die keine Abbuchungsberechtigung von mir haben und die ich nicht kenne, bin ich sofort bei meiner Bank und lasse das Geld zurückbuchen.
DAs kostet die dann sogar selbst was und sind nächstmal bei mir vorsichtiger(vielleicht:scherzkeks


----------



## Devilfrank (13 Mai 2011)

*AW: Forderung von Inkassounternehmen*



Reducal schrieb:


> ...der junge Geschäftsführer war hier früher selbst Poster.
> 
> _
> [....nein, das ist keine Schmähkritik, jedenfalls keine von der ich wüsste!]_



Huch... schtümmt.
:scherzkeks:


----------



## Talonn (13 Mai 2011)

*AW: Forderung von Inkassounternehmen*

Das Geld habe ich zurückgeholt und warte nun ab wie es weiter geht. So wie ich das sehe, ist das etwas anderes als die Abo-Fallen. Deshalb frage ich mich, ob es ausreichend ist, wenn ich das was jetzt noch vielleicht auf mich zukommt ignoriere.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (13 Mai 2011)

*AW: Forderung von Inkassounternehmen*



Talonn schrieb:


> Deshalb frage ich mich, ob es ausreichend ist, wenn ich das was jetzt noch vielleicht auf mich zukommt ignoriere.


Es ist halt eine recht peinliche Angelegenheit, wenn der Betreiber eines angeblichen Altersverifikationssystems nicht in der Lage ist, überhaupt seinen Vertragspartner auszumachen.


----------



## wesir (14 Mai 2011)

*AW: Forderung von Inkassounternehmen*

@Goslar   Sieh mal in deinen Kontoauszügen nach.Wenn da überhaupt nix
von nichterfolgter Abbuchung steht,ist das nur Buschklopferei(mal sehen,
ob was kommt)Wenn ich auf jede Behauptung zahlen würde,wäre ich arm(dran)


----------



## Laufschnecke (9 Juli 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin neu hier. Habe nun schon die zweite Pot bekommen von Artiga, die erst im weißen Umschlag die zweite etwas farbiger im roten Umschlag.
mit dem Aufdruck fristsache.In diesem Schreiben werden 176,69 € gefordert für eine angebliche Anmeldung auf einer Flirtseite, die definitiv nicht benutzt wurde.
Ferner wird darauf hingewiesen, dass be iNichtzahlung ohne weitere Mitteilung an die Vertragsanwälte zur gerichtlichen Geltendmachung übegeben wird.
Gedroht wird auch mit Schufaeintrag etc.


----------



## Heiko (9 Juli 2011)

Das ist das übliche Drohgebahren.
So lange das kein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid ist, kann man das gleiche damit machen, wie mit jeder SPAM-Post.


----------



## Laufschnecke (9 Juli 2011)

Nun gut,
dann werde ich mal abwarten. Wie wäre denn der weitere Verlauf und wann müßte ich evtl. einen RA einschalten.
Ich habe in diesem Forum viel gelesen über diese Firma.


----------



## Antiscammer (9 Juli 2011)

Bei einer ungerechtfertigten Forderung hat man als Betroffener zunächst einmal überhaupt keine Rechtspflicht, reagieren zu müssen.

Nur dann, wenn ein gerichtlicher Mahnbescheid (gelber Brief vom Amtsgericht) kommen sollte, was aber in diesen Fällen sehr unwahrscheinlich ist, müsste man reagieren. Man müsste dann dem Mahnbescheid binnen 14 Tagen widersprechen und ans Gericht (nicht an das Inkassobüro) zurückschicken. Kreuzchen bei "Widerspruch" auf dem beigefügten Formular reicht dazu, braucht auch nicht begründet zu werden. Dafür braucht man auch immer noch keinen Anwalt.

Bei einem widersprochenen Mahnbescheid kann dann auch nicht der Gerichtsvollzieher kommen, dieser Weg ist dann verbaut.

Nach widersprochenem Mahnbescheid hätten die Abzocker zwei Möglichkeiten:


Weiter ein paar alberne Drohbriefe zu schicken. Na und - Papier ist geduldig. Inkassobüros haben (außer Drohschreibselei) anonsten keine Sonderrechte.
Oder vor Gericht klagen. Natürlich mit denkbar schlechten Aussichten, denn dann müsste die Kasperbude nachweisen, dass der Betroffene (und niemand anders...) die Anmeldung vorgenommen hat. Wird nicht gehen, wenn die Anmeldung tatsächlich nie erfolgt ist. Daher wird in diesen Fällen auch regelmäßig nicht geklagt. Und nur in diesem sehr unwahrscheinlichen Fall braucht man einen Anwalt, wenn eine Klageschrift vom Gericht kommt.
Wer nicht zahlt und nicht reagiert, kann sein Geld behalten. Brieffreundschaften mit unseriösen Forderungsstellern, die es nicht gebacken kriegen, ein sicheres Anmeldeverfahren aufzustellen, sind nicht erforderlich und bringen auch nichts. So oder so kommen ein paar böse Drohschreiben, aber nach ein paar Monaten schläft das sang- und klanglos ein.


----------



## derstab (16 Juli 2011)

Spannend finde ich ja die eigentlichen Kosten für eine Altersverifizierung. Wie ich lese, kostet dies 18 Euro pro halbes Jahr??????????? Jeder andere Anbieter bucht 0,1 Cent von Deinem Konto und hat auch eine Verifizierung... Ich will das auch machen


----------



## kalle89 (27 Mai 2013)

Nur mal so für die Allgemeinheit, ich hab den ganzen ''Spass'' auch schon durch und ich kann dazu nur sagen, auf keinen Fall ignorieren weil die hören so nicht auf, die schicken immer weiter Briefe.
Und aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich sagen das macht irgendwann extrem depresiv.
Sofort mit gewalt gegenfeuern, ich hab damals die Verbraucherzentrale gefragt und am Ende kamen ein paar Sätze raus die ich seitdem nicht mehr Vergesse.
Wenn so ein schreiben kommt, sofort Schreiben aufsetzen und unbedingt folgende Sätze reinschreiben (und immer freundlich und sachlich bleiben):

,,Ich habe weder mit Ihnen noch mit Ihrer/Ihrem Mandanten/Mandantin einen gültigen Vertrag abgeschlossen.
Zudem sind Sie nach dem Fernabsatzgesetz dazu verpflichtet mir eine Wiederrufsbelehrung in Schriftform per post zu zusenden.
Solch eine Wiederrufsbelehrung habe ich nie erhalten, sollten weiterhin Forderungen an mich gestellt werden, sehe ich mich gezwungen diesen Fall der Verbraucherzentrale vorzulegen und ggf. weitere rechtliche Schritte einzuleiten.''

ACHTUNG!!!
Das sollte man nur schreiben wenn man wirklich mit dem Forderungssteller nix zu tun hat.
Wenn das erledigt ist kommt meistens noch ein oder vielleicht auch zwei Briefe mit neuen Forderungen wo ganz plötzlich ominöse Beweise auftauchen wie Bandmitschnitte oder so Zeug.
WICHTIG: Bandmitschnitte und der gleichen sind keine vor Gericht geltenden Beweise, somit völlig nutzlos.
Davon nich beeindrucken lassen, das is dann der sogenannte Schuss ins Blaue in der Hoffnung man knickt doch noch ein.
Ich habe auch schonmal einen Brief ein halbes Jahr später noch bekommen, weil die dann denken man kann sich nich mehr erinnern, dazu kleiner Tipp, nehmt euch nen Karton und packt die ganzen Briefe da rein, wenn dann später nochmal was kommt könnt ihr nachsehen ob die euch schonmal belestigt haben.

Und auch wegen der nachweispflicht, was hier mehrmals richtig angesprochen wurde, die müssen euch nachweisen das ihr eine wiederrufsbelehrung bekommen habt und solange ihr kein einschreiben entgegengenommen habt, dürfte das für die sehr schwierig werden.
Das Fernabsatzgesetz gilt übrigens unabhängig von den AGB's.

hoffe ich konnte weiterhelfen


----------



## Goblin (27 Mai 2013)

Das steht hier alles schon. Man muss das Rad nicht neu erfinden

Wenn man keinen Vertag abgeschlossen hat,gibts auch keinen Grund denen irgendwelche Briefchen zu schreiben

Es heißt übrigens Widerrufsbelehrung. Ohne e


----------



## Hippo (27 Mai 2013)

Wenns Abofallengauner sind interessiert die Dein Geschreibsel soviel als ob in China ein Sack Reis umkippt.
Wenn Du da


> Sofort mit gewalt gegenfeuern


 willst mußt Du schon die negative Feststellungsklage auspacken.
Und wenn Deine Psyche schon beim verschickten Mahnpupsklopapier aussteigt dann ist DAS für Dich garantiert keine Lösung.
Spamfilter für Mahnpupsmails einrichten und den Rest hier hinein







Ansonsten zur Apotheke gehen und hilfsweise eine Flasche






 kaufen ...


----------



## kalle89 (27 Mai 2013)

Das mit dem Rechtschreibfehler tut mir leid, war keine Absicht 
Ich wollte auch nicht das Rad neu erfinden sondern meine Erfahrung hier einfach mit einbringen.
Und danke für die ''Gesundheitstipps'', aber wenn du über 8 Monate fast jeden Tag 15 solcher Briefe zu Hause hast dann ist das schon belastend.


----------



## Hippo (27 Mai 2013)

Kein Inkassobüro, nicht mal der schlimmste Vogel schreibt ~15 Briefe täglich. Das kostet grob geschätzt 7,50 € am Tag. Das macht keiner weil das wirtschaftlicher Selbstmord wäre. Irgendwas geht hier für mich grad nicht zusammen.
Außer Du hast etliches an Verfahren laufen die nicht zusammengefasst sind und deswegen einzeln von der EDV rausgehauen werden.


----------



## kalle89 (27 Mai 2013)

Das bezog sich auch nicht nur auf dieses eine Inkassobüro, es waren mehrere, es hatte sich bei der Verbraucherzentrale dann auch herausgestellt das dahinter 3 verschiedene Callcenter steckten die allerdings auch schon bekannt waren und einfach unter mehreren Namen agierten.


----------



## Hippo (27 Mai 2013)

Drei Inkassobüros - ok...
2,50 € x 20 Arbeitstage x 8 Monate = 400.- € Porto x 3 Inkassobüros = 1200.- Porto gesamt.
Sorry, da stimmt was nicht


----------



## kalle89 (27 Mai 2013)

richtig, deine rechnung

3 Callcenter = 15 verschiedene ''Firmen'' (auch Scheinfirmen genannt) = 15 verschiedene Inkassobüros
die 15 is auch ne ca.-Angabe (15 plus minus 3 bis 5)
entschuldige bitte die verwirrung
und bevor deine nächste frage kommt, ja die callcenter haben wirklich so viel geld um sich das leisten zu können, denn es gibt immernoch genug leute die auf den mist reinfallen


----------



## Hippo (27 Mai 2013)

Und wie rasselt man bei 15 Nutzlosfirmen rein?
Wobei mir der tägliche Inkassobrief auch seltsam anmutet.
Es fallen wohl noch genug Leute drauf rein, man rechnet mit ca. 10% Angstzahlern. Aber das gibt nicht diesen Portoaufwand her


----------



## kalle89 (27 Mai 2013)

also nochmal 15 Nutzlosfirmen = 3 Callcenter (die stecken dahinter)
wie man da reinrasselt weis ich auch nich, aber ich hab mir sagen lassen das Datenverkauf heutzutage ganz groß geschrieben wird
wieviele da zahlen oder nicht weis ich nich, aber ich vermute mal die dunkelziffer wird ein ganzes stück höher sein und ein porto fällt bei telefonanrufen auch nich an


----------



## Hippo (27 Mai 2013)

Du schriebst von 15 Briefen täglich ...


----------



## kalle89 (27 Mai 2013)

ja ich schrieb aber auch dass dies eine ca.-Angabe ist und ich hab auch nie geschrieben das alle von dem selben inkassobüro gekommen sind 
und nur so nebenbei man braucht keine Voraussetzungen für ein inkassobüro sondern muss das einfach nur anmelden, selbst ich als kleiner ottonormalverbraucher könnte ein inkssobüro ohne probleme aufmachen
also sind wahrscheinlich mindestens die hälfte der inkassobüros auch nur scheinfirmen die von den callcentern betrieben werden


----------



## Hippo (27 Mai 2013)

Das hat nichts mit der ursprünglichen Frage zu tun.
Wir haben hier ja nicht erst seit gestern mit Callcentern und Inkasso zu tun.
Da bist Du jetzt in Jahren der erste der behauptet annähernd täglich mit Briefen bombardiert worden zu sein.


----------



## kalle89 (27 Mai 2013)

mir ist durchaus bewusst das ihr hier nicht erst seit gestern damit zu tun habt und wie gesagt habe ich hier auch nur ungefähr-angaben gemacht, schließlich ist das auch schon knapp vier jahre her
und ich wollte hier auch keine grundsatzdiskussion lostreten sondern wie vorher geschrieben meine persönlichen erfahrungen mit einbringen, vielleicht hilft es ja
und das mag vielleicht auch sein das ich da in Jahren der erste bin der so etwas behauptet, aber es ist so, hätte ich zu dem zeitpunkt internet gehabt dann hätte ich das wahrscheinlich auch schon eher hier mit angebracht


----------



## nich-mit-mir (28 Mai 2013)

kalle89 schrieb:


> und nur so nebenbei man braucht keine Voraussetzungen für ein inkassobüro sondern muss das einfach nur anmelden, selbst ich als kleiner ottonormalverbraucher könnte ein inkssobüro ohne probleme aufmachen


 
Das ist so nicht ganz richtig, man bracht eine Genehmigung  ( vom zuständigen Regierungspräsidenten ) um ein Inkassobüro zu eröffnen/gründen


----------



## Hippo (28 Mai 2013)

Er hat insofern recht daß sich manche auch Inkasso nennen ohne die entsprechende Genehmigung zu haben.


----------



## BenTigger (28 Mai 2013)

Das klingt eher nach Stalking als nach normaler Aboabzocke.


----------



## Nutzlosbranche (28 Mai 2013)

kalle89 schrieb:


> Nur mal so für die Allgemeinheit, ich hab den ganzen ''Spass'' auch schon durch und ich kann dazu nur sagen, auf keinen Fall ignorieren weil die hören so nicht auf, die schicken immer weiter Briefe.
> Und aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich sagen das macht irgendwann extrem depresiv.


Man kann die Briefe auch ignorieren oder Annahme verweigern. Da kann der Herr H. noch so viel Briefe schreiben (sollte es hier noch um ueber18.de und der RESISTO IT GmbH gehen). Warum man eigentlich so viele Briefe schickt, wenn es doch mit einem Gerichtlichen Mahnbescheid einfacher ginge? Aber da hat der Herr H. wohl Bammel davor das jemand widerspricht und er nicht klagt, weil er nicht belegen kann, dass es einen rechtsgültigen Vertrag gegeben hat?

Huch, jetzt ist mir aber ein Zettel vom Tisch gefallen.


----------

